# Deciding which agility trainer



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I would recommend observing classes at both facilities. You may find that you greatly dislike (or are really impressed by) one place more than the other. A lot of this, in my experience, is gut instinct... how comfortable you feel with the techniques being used to train the dogs. I also recommend asking the instructors some questions about their background... do they show dogs in agility? How long have they been involved in the sport? How long have they been teaching classes? Although it's not always necessarily true, those with more experience will generally have more tricks up their sleeve for training all different types of dogs than someone who is relatively new to the game. But sometimes a newer person comes armed with more modern techniques and a more open mind... so that's really where your gut comes in. 

As for indoor vs. outdoor, there are advantages to both. Indoor is generally better a better controlled environment as far as distractions go (meaning sights and smells) and you are not at the mercy of the weather. Outdoor provides a softer landing for the dog and those distractions can be a good thing when you're getting the dog ready for really going in the ring. The school I am going to offers both based on the weather, as well as the time of year/day you are in class. I would ask what the school with outdoor classes does on rainy days... perhaps they have indoor space they can use as well? Jersey never jumps his full jump height indoors, but honestly the first time he saw the full 24 inches outside he didn't even blink at it (it was only about 2 weeks before our first time in the ring... so it was a pleasant surprise). Chances are you could do well at both schools, but go ahead and sit in on a couple of classes and see if that helps sway you one way or the other. Good luck!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

keep in mind I play at agility - I drop into classes every now and again 

How well is the indoor facility padded?
I would take a real close look at the quality/safety of the equipment you will be working with...
I would surely go watch a beginners class....whose teaching style do you prefer? 
How much time is wasted by the instructor talking about stuff other then agility...some old timers take some of the foundation stuff for granted (agility and obed) and go off on tangents...
Check out the general cleanliness of both the indoor and outdoor locations...
Are the other students smiling...paying attention...seem interested...? 
What about the dogs?


To start...i personally think indoors is easier...easier to hear the instructor....more stable footing...somewhat fewer distractions for the dog...

But in our State we have only ONE indoor facility that is large enough to hold a trial...most trials are outdoors....So if your area trials are outdoors, eventually you will need to train outdoors...


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I would be hesitant about training somewhere with flooring that is slippery or thin, but the bigger concern is the instructors. How long they've been in agility, what titles they have, have they been to Nationals, etc. Places with multiple trainers tend to have less experienced/accomplished people teaching the beginner classes, so it'd be even more important there to find out exactly who would be teaching your class and what their qualifications are. 

Even if you just want to play, an experienced instructor who competes successfully is very important. The methods used by high-level competitors are the results of close to 30 years of people developing methods of teaching the dog to do the obstacles safely and accurately, and then sharing them with other people. Doing obstacles slowly and cautiously, being lured through the weaves, getting yelled at because their handler's only handling strategy is to shout "COME TUNNEL!" and so on is not fun for your dog. Training with proven successful methods and actually handling your dog in a way that clearly tells the dog where to go is A LOT more fun for both of you.


----------



## maiapup (Nov 22, 2007)

We have multiple agility training options where I live and a couple World Team members teaching in my area as well. 

Besides some of the other things mentioned, ie, the methods the instructors use, the facilities themselves, I would also be sure to find trainers that will give you the help/attention you need, we have someone in our area that focuses on the herding dogs which leaves anyone else out in the cold. : ) 

One of the places I trained with my oldest Golden (and my favorite place though it was an hour away) had an indoor and outside facility which was awesome to get my girl used to running outdoors. Sometimes we'd start indoors and move outdoors. It was a good distraction for the sporting dogs as they also had a pond on the property so taught them some good control (sometimes). : )

I won't go to instructors that use a lot of force in training, though I don't use it myself ever (no matter what the instructor wants), even having others slamming their dogs against the contact zones is irritating to me and counterproductive to learning (IMHO).

All of the indoor facilities here have proper flooring so that has not been a concern, it's mostly teaching style and methods that most students use to evaluate the various groups.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

maiapup said:


> It was a good distraction for the sporting dogs as they also had a pond on the property so taught them some good control (sometimes). : )


What I wouldn't give to be a frog on a lillypad in that pond on the bad days.... LOL! But in all seriousness, that's some great proofing for the dogs!! I know my boy looses his marbles around water!

Julie and Jersey


----------

